# Locked Out of most ThrottleStop and Intel XTU settings i7-8750h



## ShooterMcGavin (Apr 1, 2020)

Just yesterday I was able to change all my turbo ratio limits and voltages and I at one point while I was idling on my desktop I went to go click on the internet browser and the computer froze up for a good 15-20 seconds I didn't think anything of it until I went to throttle stop to change my settings back into a high clock speed and found out I was locked out of everything and none of my changes in Voltage are applying themselves I went to go check the limits and sure enough I'm getting throttling at idle the EDP other is flashing or holding a solid red at the time this happened my throttle stop settings were -174.5 Core and -125 cache I know they're spread apart pretty far but I didn't have any problems for a good 6 months until now my Long power max was at 22 and my Short power max was at 26  and Turbo Time limit at 1 second and I had all my cores at 3.4ghz  I didn't change the iGpu voltage it remained stock sometimes when I game I bring the clock speeds down to 2.2 ghz simply because it will maintain a solid 70-75c while I'm gaming and right now when I turn off Speed step and Speed Shift in the Bios it maintains 2.2ghz and the I only get 1 EDP other under the RING and it stays Yellow but as soon as I turn on Speedstep and Speedshift or even just one of them I get the throttling problem and I noticed with the overlay that it doesn't wanna bring itself past 3.0 ghz even if I set the Long power max to 45 and short Power Max to 70 which was the stock setting . When I change my Voltages in Throttle stop I can see in HW Monitor that the settings are not applying themselves but just Yesterday everything was fine I had no issues and now I can't change any Turbo Ratio limits and even Intel XTU won't let me change anything but the Long and short Power Max kind of Harsh if u ask me  . Does anyone know why this happened or what I did wrong is the CPU protecting itself from something I did wrong or pressed by accident without realizing? Also my Laptop is a Alienware M17x with an i7 8750h and RTX 2060 , I did take it apart this morning and do a CMOS reset and replace the thermal paste while I was at it but I can't figure out why I'm locked out of all these settings and getting all this throttling even at idle , I even tried making a new admin user and trying throttle stop from there , Reinstalled chipset Drivers , and even Flashed the BIOS nothing worked . Can somebody please help me figure out the Problem? Also it can barely maintain a 26 Multiplier running Cinebench bringing my score from 2600 +/- to the 1700s , Everytime I change the voltage and go back to the voltage options it's goes back to grey as if I didn't change anything , Changing the SpeedShift to a higher setting like 130+ will bring the EDP Other to a solid Yellow and when I set it really high to like 180+ I get the one EDP other under RING and it stays solid Yellow there seems to be a direct correlation with the Clock Speed, Anyone run into this before or have an idea of what's happening? Any Help would be appreciated Please and Thank You.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Did you read any other ThrottleStop threads before posting?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 1, 2020)

Intel had another security issue so back in December they decided to release a microcode update.  This fix disables software controlled CPU voltage control and turbo ratio limit adjustments.  This is being installed onto people's computers through Windows Update.  If voltage control is important to you, try installing the previous BIOS version and remember to go into the BIOS and select the reset to defaults option.  This works for some people but not all.


----------



## ShooterMcGavin (Apr 2, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Did you read any other ThrottleStop threads before posting?


I Have but I guess wasn't thorough enough to find out that this is something Intel implemented in a new update but thanks same ways 



unclewebb said:


> Intel had another security issue so back in December they decided to release a microcode update.  This fix disables software controlled CPU voltage control and turbo ratio limit adjustments.  This is being installed onto people's computers through Windows Update.  If voltage control is important to you, try installing the previous BIOS version and remember to go into the BIOS and select the reset to defaults option.  This works for some people but not all.


 Thank you Brother I will try that and also my Primary Power Plane limits were too low at 55 as soon as I set it to 100 the throttling stopped for the most part my cooler being the only problem from letting me hold a stable 38 multiplier in cine bench but it holds 34 so I guess I'm alright , Intel gave me some Anxiety though


----------



## Jasper (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi,

I am also LOCKED OUT using TS 9.3. I can still adjust VOLTAGES using TS 9.2.2. Are the changes really used or is this just "cosmetic" and no changes being made?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2021)

Does TS 9.2.2 show FIVR Control Locked? Post a screenshot. TS 9.3 makes it a lot more obvious when the BIOS has locked CPU voltage control.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Does TS 9.2.2 show FIVR Control Locked? Post a screenshot. TS 9.3 makes it a lot more obvious when the BIOS has locked CPU voltage control.



Hello,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I have attached TWO screenshots. One for CPU CORE & CPU CACHE unlocked. I am also able to get TS 9.2.9 to function properly by copying the ThrottleStop.ini file from TS 9.2.2 to 9.29.

When I copy the ThrottleStop.ini file from TS 9.2 to TS 9.3, I see that the proper OFFSET from TS 9.2.2 Value is in effect but I can not disable the Voltage Settings as they are locked.

I have tried to upload .jpeg, .bmp, and jpg but keep receiving error that file is not an expected image. Email?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2021)

@Jasper - Did you look in the FIVR window to see if the FIVR Control is Locked?






The only difference with TS 9.3 is I made this much more obvious. People were not seeing the Locked word before.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Jasper - Did you look in the FIVR window to see if the FIVR Control is Locked?


TS 9.2.2 is UNLOCKED.
TS 9.3 is UNLOCKED with All MODES set to ADAPTIVE and All VOLTAGES set at DEFAULT. All OFFSETS are ZERO.
The CPU CORE is Greyed Out and I can not click it to check the CPU CACHE.
TS 9.3 says LOCKED at the TOP CENTER WINDOW above CPU CORE.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2021)

Jasper said:


> TS 9.3 says LOCKED


If the BIOS or a Windows Update has locked CPU voltage control, TS 9.3 will say Locked at the top.

Older versions of ThrottleStop left all of the sliders unlocked. You could adjust and enter voltage values but if you look in the monitoring table at the top right, these voltages were not being applied to the CPU. 

The forum seemed to be overloaded a while ago. That is probably why you were having trouble posting a picture.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 16, 2021)

"Older versions of ThrottleStop left all of the sliders unlocked. You could adjust and enter voltage values but if you look in the monitoring table at the top right, these voltages were not being applied to the CPU."

That seems to be the case here. I thought I was applying the voltage offsets but after reading the above, I realize that I was not.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 15, 2021)

If anyone tries this, double check with HWiNFO to make sure the voltages are being applied to the CPU. Older versions of XTU might have unlocked sliders but you need to test to make sure that they actually work. XTU allows me to change the power limits in my laptop but it is meaningless. The power limit register is still locked.


----------



## Minarch (Sep 15, 2021)

I have made a new video and it works better:


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 15, 2021)

Minarch said:


> I have made a new video


That is a great video but you have to test with HWiNFO to see if the voltage change is being applied to the CPU. Old versions of XTU did not work correctly when the CPU is locked.


----------

